# Craftsman gt5000 needing help



## fishon1213 (Aug 20, 2019)

Hello everyone, new member here looking for some input. Any advice appreciated.

A couple weeks ago a guy gave me a pretty decent looking gt5000 for free saying it didn't run and he didn't want to mess with it. Perfect because my mom's going through a divorce and I'd like to have a mower to keep at her place so I can mow for her without bringing mine over.

When I picked it up I just made sure it turned over fine, which it did. Once I got it home I went to turn it over again and it started, but ran poorly. So I ordered some stuff and changed air filter, pre filter, fuel filter and spark plugs. Oil and filter change as well because it smelled of gas. It had 1/8 tank of old gas so I topped it off with fresh gas and about 4oz of seafoam.

It has the 27hp B&S and the model number is 917.276080

It seemed to run better at first but I quickly noticed it was loading up, dying at low idle, smelling super rich, fouling out the plugs with black soot, and blowing black smoke.

I'm not one to just throw parts at something without properly diagnosis but a new carb was only $22, so I swapped that out.

It still has all the same symptoms. One thing I did notice also is that even though it has spark on both plugs, it runs exactly the same if I pull the left plug wire. But if I pull the right plug wire it backfires and won't start.

I am leaning towards an ignition problem at this point. I think I read somewhere that these engines have a "shared or wasted spark design". So if on coil is failing it will still provide spark to both sides but I'm guessing either inadequate or at the wrong time. That would definitely make sense with the backfires.

Anyway that's all the info I have at this point. I'm thinking of swapping the coils and seeing if the problem moves with that. I've only ever messed with fixed coils, these look like they adjust?

Any help or advice appreciated, I need to mow my mom's yard soon and I'd love to do it on this beast. Not sure my lt1000 will handle it as well, haha.
















Sent from my E6810 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## fishon1213 (Aug 20, 2019)

Ok, so some new information. I did a compression test and found one cylinder had 170psi and the other had 0psi. The gauge didn't even move. So I pulled the valve cover on that side and the bottom pushrod was laying down off the rocker. I depressed the spring side, put the pushrod back in place. I turned it over and it stayed in, did another compression test on that side and still had 0psi. So I'm guessing that valve is stuck open. Is that the intake or exhaust? Where do I go from here? I'm guessing pull the head. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## fishon1213 (Aug 20, 2019)

FIXED!!!
After putting the pushrod back in I still had 0psi, so today I thought I'd try to adjust the valves. I wasn't sure what the specs were so I kinda guessed at it. After a quick adjustment I had 120 psi, I then set them both at .005 and was quickly up to 170psi on the previously dead cylinder. She's running great now.

I mowed my neighbors yard because I was bored and I'm really impressed with this thing...and I noticed he has a John Deere 210 sitting behind his house, might have another project on my hands.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Glad you sorted out the issue! Sorry I couldn't offer any advise. You may very well have a great project in your future with the JD 210.


----------



## Dmfoste1 (Apr 22, 2019)

Nice work, glad to hear you're up and running. Does yours have the electric 3pt hitch? I added a grader to mine on the 3pt hitch. Works pretty good, although the Jack and plug lost the security tab and will come loose from time to time.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum !
Haven't been on,for a while,but you should check,and adjust the valves twice a year.
The v-twins seem to loosen,occasionally.
I have one ,here that does it ,also.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Howdy John! Good to hear from you!


----------



## fishon1213 (Aug 20, 2019)

Mine does not have the three point hitch. That is something I would love to add though. Any info or links on adding a 3point to my gt5000 would be great.

The main reason I'd like a 3point would be moving boats and trailers around the yard without having to get off the tractor. What kind of tounge/trailer weight do you think it'd handle?

Sent from my E6810 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## fishon1213 (Aug 20, 2019)

Oh, and I did go get that JD 240 last night. It had supposedly caught fire and had been sitting outside a couple years. It's pretty rough, but free. And the wifey was a bit annoyed, I have the 240, gt5000, and lt1000 now. However she was pretty impressed when I got it running in about 30 minutes. Not sure what my plans are with it but I'll start a thread on that.

Sent from my E6810 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## EricRShelton (May 3, 2020)

fishon1213 said:


> It has the 27hp B&S and the model number is 917.276080
> 
> View attachment 48325


Where did you find that placard with the model number? It looks like it's under the seat, but when I look under my seat I don't have one- just another fuel window. I just picked up a used GT5000 and I'm struggling to find some specifics for it.

I have a 22hp B&S engine and a 6-speed manual transmission (3-speed w/ hi/lo gear). Thanks!


----------



## fishon1213 (Aug 20, 2019)

Yep, it's under the seat on both my Craftsman riders.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## EricRShelton (May 3, 2020)

Yeah, when I looked under my seat again in the right light I can tell where it was. There's the faintest hint of an outline, either from adhesive or UV, I'm not sure. No idea why somebody would remove that (covering up theft by removing the serial number???) but I'm stuck with it now. I eventually found the manual for my engine/transmission combo. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

My 4000PSI Karcher pressure washer will take ID tags off in a heart beat.....


----------

